# 2017 Winter Cam Classic



## jm1nnam0n (Jun 9, 2009)

The 2017 Winter Cam Classic Registration is now open. Please use the web address below for registration

https://www.archeryevents.com/event.cfm?id=5627

We have some exciting new twists planned for this year !

A Saturday Night Shootout for the Pro/Money Class

Competitors, "Meet The Pros" Night,

Electronic Scoring Ticker, Expanded Vendor area, Food, Great Prizes and so much more still yet to be announced .

Last year the event was a complete sellout and will be again this year so don't wait to register.

We will do our best to answer all questions posted on this page but because of the volume of requests we may not catch all of them.

Please direct all questions to the Tournament Director directly via email at

[email protected]

This is a very large event for our region and if you have any interest in working or volunteering in any portion of the event please also email the Tournament Director or sign up on the volunteer section of the event page.

We need people to help set up, tear down, register, officiate ranges and just all around make sure folks have a great time coming to the event.

The Winter Cam Classic Team looks forward to seeing everyone on the range!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I know a few guys from our club are going, all compound shooters obviously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Canadian archers support Winter Cam hugely every year. I have attended all of them and found them to be a great break from the Winter angst. I am happy to see that there are big changes for this years 

event. Last year had issues in some areas that hopefully will get addressed this year. Looking forward to seeing all my American and Canadian archery buds in March.


----------



## jm1nnam0n (Jun 9, 2009)

Glad to have your guys support always enjoyable having you guys down. PM me and let me know some of the issues you had last year so I can make sure they are addressed


----------

